

Go Daddy Promises No More Sleazy Super Bowl Ads - grej
http://www.adweek.com/news/advertising-branding/go-daddy-promises-no-more-sleazy-super-bowl-ads-153518

======
Osiris
I work at GoDaddy and we've been told there will be no more "GoDaddy Girls".
Marketing is taking a completely different approach (as seen in the recent
JCVD ads).

